# Swarm catcher question



## Elsa (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi All,

I saw this swarm catcher on a Czech site and thought it looked neat and I'd try to find one. Uh... not as easy as I thought. Does it have a specific name or ??? I could probably McGiver one but thought I'd asked if this style has a name other than "Bee swarm bag catcher thingy on a stick". 

Thanks in advance!

~Elsa










P.S. I did translate the description and it did come out something like "swarm catcher with a metal hoop and bag". I kind of like the un-translated name - "Schwarmfänger mit Beutel". Sounds like something Madeline Kahn would say in "Blazing Saddles"


----------



## Aram (May 9, 2006)

"Bee swarm bag catcher thingy on a stick" 
You better copyright that before someone steals it. I've seen them in Romania too but with no lid. I wonder if the lid is needed or if it might not eve get in the way sometimes. The ones I've seen were definitely not store bought. :no:
Good luck,
Aram


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

Elsa said:


> Sounds like something Madeline Kahn would say in "Blazing Saddles"


Careful, you're showing your age!

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

www.beeworks.com has one kind of like that:
http://www.beeworks.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1&products_id=19


----------



## Elsa (Dec 31, 2007)

*I still like "Thingy"*

Thanks guys! I think that one on Beeworks might even be the same photo. "Bee catcher thingy on a stick" just has so much more character than "swarm catcher bag".  

I used to work with two "Snipes" (Machinery Technicians" that would point at the tool they wanted but couldn't come out with the name at that exact moment - one would call whatever it was a "Hoonafetchie" (know clue how he spelled that) the other would describe something as "the red and black handled dumedume ("do me do me") or the blue handled mo-fo (much less imagination used there). :lpf:

~ Elsa

_Is it twoo what dey say?_


----------



## BeeAware (Mar 24, 2007)

I made a swarm catcher out of a 5 gallon bucket, some rope and conduit. It has caught lots of swarms that before were "just out of reach". I think Brushy Mountain is selling one now that looks like the one I made years ago.


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

Let's play chess!


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I've used the one from Brushy Mt. and I like it. I have not used the one from Beeworks. So I can't say which I'd like better in actual practice. I can see advantages to both in theory. You can gently get under the swarm with the cloth one and probably be more gentle getting them into the bag. But then gently sometimes doesn't work as well and sometimes it works better. The Brushy Mt. one I slam straight up under the swarm onto the limb and it knocks them into the bucket. This may be more likely to knock the queen loose. But then I'd have to try them both to see.


----------

